# [Update->lvm2-2.02.73-r1] Multiples erreurs au boot (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une mise à jour système, notamment LVM et UDEV, j'ai des erreurs non bloquantes au démarrage et à l'arrêt du service LVM. J'ai tenté de downgrader LVM vers la version lvm2-2.02.67-r2, sans la moindre amélioration.

Je ne vois pas trop d'où peut venir le problème, et mes recherches sur Google ne m'ont pas beaucoup aidé ! Voiçi mes erreurs :

```

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : mlock Failed : Invalid argument

702d5000-703a3000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 49006 /sbin/lvm : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abce9000-abe22000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407361 /lib/libc-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abe28000-abe36000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407403 /lib/libudev.so.0.6.1 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abc78000-abea0000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407296 /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abea3000-abea8000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407232 /lib/libdevmapper-event.so.1.02 : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

abeb8000-abed4000 r-xp 00000000 09.02 407364 /lib/ld-2.9.so : munlock Failed : Invalid argument

```

Je ne vois pas trop à quoi correspond ce 'mlock' && 'munlock' !

Merçi pour votre aide !   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et aucun message durant la mise à jour via les elogs ?

----------

## netfab

Hello,

On parle du même genre d'erreurs dans ce topic, et dans le bug qui en découle.

----------

## jaypeche

@ Xavier : Non, je n'ai pas de message alarmant ! Tout semble OK !

@ Netfab : Merçi pour ces liens, je n'avais pas trouvé. Apparement cela est lié au profil hardened, PaX en particulier qui bloque les requètes mlock sur les volumes RAID, si j'ai bien compris. My english is not very well !   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je vais certainement me tourner vers un update du kernel, en éspérant que cela soit résolu.

thx

----------

## jaypeche

 *Quote:*   

> Je vais certainement me tourner vers un update du kernel, en espérant que cela soit résolu.
> 
> 

 

Cela est inutile ! La solution était sous mon nez..! Merçi @netfab pour son lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-841474.html

Le défaut est explicement décrit dans le fichier de configuration de LVM2 :

Fichier /etc/lvm/lvm.conf :

```
# Set to 1 to revert to the default behaviour prior to version 2.02.62

    # which used mlockall() to pin the whole process's memory while activating

    # devices.

    # use_mlockall = 0 */ BUGFIX with lvm-2.02.73-r1

    use_mlockall = 1

```

Il faut "setter" mlockall à 1 tout simplement !

(Résolu)  :Wink: 

----------

